
Amish Space Heater: Is That an Oxymoron? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/12/garden/12amish.html?ref=garden&pagewanted=all
======
smoody
someone should create a "Now with Amish!" bookmarklet (like the bacon one)
that adds an image of an Amish person to any webpage. :-)

